
Apple to bring back $200B in overseas cash to the USA says analyst - joering2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/05/apple-tech-companies-to-bring-back-400-billion.html
======
gk1
Title is misleading.[0] This is a prediction from an analyst, and not a
statement by Apple.

[0] "Apple to bring back $200B in overseas cash to the US"

~~~
joering2
Thanx, fixed now.

~~~
blinkingled
Still seeing the same original title btw.

~~~
joering2
I edited it down to $200 B.

~~~
londons_explore
Title should be: "Apple to bring back $200B in overseas cash to the USA says
analyst"

~~~
joering2
fixed thanks.

~~~
xbmcuser
Should add Apple could bring as it is just guess work by the analyst nothing
substantial

------
londons_explore
An occasional "tax holiday", with the ability to keep profits overseas until
the next tax holiday isn't so different from just being a tax haven.

Even more so considering you can issue bonds against that overseas capital and
your investors can see it on the balance sheet.

~~~
votepaunchy
Foreign profits are taxed immediately so there is less reason to hoard cash
“overseas”.

